# Anyone doing the Waves to Wine ride in September?



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I signed up again with Thien's RBR team this year for the Waves to Wine ride on September 13-14 that supports Multiple Sclerosis research. 

It's a personal cause for me because my friend, Benita, in TX has it, as does the mother of a guy I used to work with back East. 

Day 1 starts at AT&T Park, heads over the GG Bridge up part of Mt.Tam and works it's way up Hwy 1 along the coast and then inland to Rohnert Park. Day 1 is about 75 miles but per the map on the website there is about 8400ft of climbing. So you guys that like to climb would have a lot of fun while the shmucks like me will be struggling! haha! 

When you hit the vineyards on Day 2 the scenery is pretty amazing! And the feeling of accomplishement for supporting a good cause after 2 days and 150 miles is amazing.

So who's up for joining Thien and I?

Here's the link to my personal page that has a link to join the team: 
My Waves to Wine 2008 page

I hope to see some of you guys out there!

Gary


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My wife and I will be there! Looking forward to the ride.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I and some team mates are working the first rest stop on Saturday at Mike's Bikes in Sausalito.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

When I lived in the Dallas area the MS150 ride was huge there. I think they had over 3000 riders! I think the one in Houston had more than double that number back in 2006. The team I was on was sponsered by a radio station so we had over 300 people on the "team". 

My first MS ride up here in NorCal last year with Thien blew me away because I thought there would be way more just because of the route and better scenery than Dallas to Ft. Worth! Ooooo... cows and horses and flat, flat land!! Not so fun to look at nor smell! And without mountains it was hard to get my bearings sometimes! haha! 

Plus I can only do the first day's 75 mile ride. I have a wedding to go to that Sunday!  

I'll be riding with Thien and his gang in the RBR kit so feel free to say hi!!! 

Gary


----------



## dj2 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am curious about the shuttles back to AT&T, can anybody comment on them? It seems like it will make for a very long day, and if i am not mistaken you and your bike travel at different times? what do they do with the bikes if they arrive before you? Is there parking at Lake Sonoma, can we be picked up there or do have to take the shuttle?
Thanks


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I didn't take the shuttle last year so I can't properly comment on that part. You can email the MS folks and they can answer that question for you.

But I'm guessing that you'll have to wait for your bikes since they have to fill big semi's with bikes and won't leave until it's full. Although I think they had more than one. So if you finish early you probably won't have to wait long before your bike heads back to AT&T. They seemed pretty proficient and careful last year so I wouldn't think you'd have to wait too long. And if they arrive before you they are in a truck and I believe they are pretty secure if you aren't there yet.

There are also several shuttles that come and go from the finish line. So you don't have to wait around all day for the shuttle.

As for parking... there is ample parking at both finishing spots/days. I had my wife pick me up at the end of both days and parking was free. 

Hope that helps...
Gary


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

The shuttles were pretty efficient at last years ride... They were running throughout the afternoon. The bikes are loaded very carefully on a semi and brought back to AT&T parking lot. There will be a huge fenced off and guarded corral, that the bikes are "parked" in. You claim your bike with the number on your jersey.

It'd be way quicker to have someone pick you up at Lake Sonoma...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

See y'all tomorrow -- Mike's Bikes!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

so you guys gonna be staying in rohnert park tomorrow night?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

moschika said:


> so you guys gonna be staying in rohnert park tomorrow night?


The 1st night camp ground is at Sonoma Mountain Village - unless they decide to stay in a hotel. 

Didn't see any of the RBR guys today -- we were absolutely buried in riders from about 8:00 to 9:30 this morning.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> The 1st night camp ground is at Sonoma Mountain Village - unless they decide to stay in a hotel.
> 
> Didn't see any of the RBR guys today -- we were absolutely buried in riders from about 8:00 to 9:30 this morning.


Sorry we missed you - I guess I didn't pay attention to where you'd be hanging out...

We had a great ride. Everyone in our group, including Mrs. TC completed the 75/75 rides. The amount of support for the event was staggering.

We had a goofy little experience in the camp area Saturday night. Obviously, no campfires were allowed. So we improvised. Everyone put their headlamps in a little circle, and with full 3G in Rohnert Park, I downloaded a youtube video of a campfire on my iPhone. We were going on and on about how warm it was by fire, pass another marshmallow to toast, etc...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Ride was good... here are some photos!

(may not be in chronological order...)









Rest Stop #1 - Lots of cyclists... lots!









A very fun descent after the first major climb of the day...









Gee3 representin on hwy 1









Karen and Nikki at the second rest stop... 









So this is where the ride took a little detour, for years my friend Craig had been talking about stopping at a clam shack for clams on one of these waves to wine rides, and so this year, we finally did stop. At The Marshall Store, I think in tomales bay, err, Marshall... No clams, but we got some fresh oysters pulled right out of the bay.









Jeff is is a pro and pops them open with ease..









Two thumbs up... If you're ever in Marshall, definitely stop and have some fresh oysters.









This one is from Day 2, I passed by this winery and thought it'd be a nice photo... 









Riding past some vineyards on day 2...

more photos later.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome shots - That's Niki with Karen.

It was great seeing you guys out there! BTW, Imma moreon - shoulda stopped for oysters...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The first shot is my rest stop! I still can't get over the number of people that stopped, they must've all skipped breakfast. At one point the line for the porta potties snaked all the way down to Mikes Bikes.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> The first shot is my rest stop! I still can't get over the number of people that stopped, they must've all skipped breakfast..........


I flew in from Texas and participated from 1999-2005 when the ride was out of Santa Rosa. We made many friends the first year and came back until the ride changed logistics.

Our group always stopped at every rest stop, ate and regrouped. Even for a charity ride, it was the only one I ever gained weight on. 

Love the pics posted as it brought back great memories. Hope to come back soon.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

so did everyone ride the same distance? i saw some people between petaluma and cotati that would surprise me if they had ridden all the way from Marin, like a boy who looked like he was maybe 7 or 8, or people on dept. store bikes in cargo pants, chuck T's and a tank top, all still looking kinda fresh. but they all had numbers.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

moschika said:


> so did everyone ride the same distance? i saw some people between petaluma and cotati that would surprise me if they had ridden all the way from Marin, like a boy who looked like he was maybe 7 or 8, or people on dept. store bikes in cargo pants, chuck T's and a tank top, all still looking kinda fresh. but they all had numbers.


They had a shorter and flatter 40 mile ride option.


----------

